# Post photos of art



## annetpfeffer (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you like to take photos of art? Post them here. Below are some shots of Dale Chihuly glass ceilings taken at the Glass Museum in Tacoma, Washington. The photos are huge, but I like them that way.

Anne Pfeffer
www.annepfeffer.com








][/img










[im







g][/img]


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, I have been to one of his exhibits and just loved it! Truly awe inspiring. I am an artist in my own right, though more traditional than Chahuley!
I paint with pastels. Here are a couple of commissioned pieces I have done.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Bummer, double posted one image. Here is the third.


----------

